# Covid LOA says incomplete?



## ricearoni (Sep 3, 2022)

So I have covid and went and got tested yesterday and it’s positive. I called HR and told them it was positive and she told me she was going to put me on a 5 day LOA. I uploaded my results right when it came in and the status on the LOA says “incomplete” I still have access to myTime and she told me I wouldn’t. I can’t call pay and benefits considering it’s a holiday weekend and the soonest I’d be able to get in contact with them is Tuesday and that’s the day I’m supposed to return… do I have to call off still for every shift I have until Tuesday? Or should I just leave it alone? I don’t want to get no call no shows…


----------



## bloodyred (Sep 3, 2022)

I recently had Covid LOA, I had the same 'incomplete' status until I called to get the 10 initial days dropped to just 5.  I asked about it, the gal on the phone said it's an error and that she saw my status as complete.  She did say it's been an issue they are aware of.  I logged on a little later after the call and my status was all complete besides the Return-to-Work status.  I'd Call Tuesday, they are open @7am EST. time.  As for your store, your HR expert should have you marked off the schedule.  If you can't get ahold of them, get someone in store to say hey you need to call ricearoni,  With health & benefits having you confirmed covid LOA you can't be counted against for the days you are missing for covid.  so, don't worry


----------



## ricearoni (Sep 3, 2022)

bloodyred said:


> I recently had Covid LOA, I had the same 'incomplete' status until I called to get the 10 initial days dropped to just 5.  I asked about it, the gal on the phone said it's an error and that she saw my status as complete.  She did say it's been an issue they are aware of.  I logged on a little later after the call and my status was all complete besides the Return-to-Work status.  I'd Call Tuesday, they are open @7am EST. time.  As for your store, your HR expert should have you marked off the schedule.  If you can't get ahold of them, get someone in store to say hey you need to call ricearoni,  With health & benefits having you confirmed covid LOA you can't be counted against for the days you are missing for covid.  so, don't worry


So I don’t need to call off in the morning then? I’m supposed to work tomorrow and Monday and then return Tuesday. So even if it says incomplete I don’t have to come in?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

It’s takes time & patience. Keep in contact with hr & spot pay.


----------

